# 2019 sti SQ build , sinfoni/mosconi/helix/SI



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

well i just picked up this 2019 subaru sti sport pack , ive had the car for 3 days and im ready to start the new build ! 

parts list , as of now 

HU - stock touch screen with nav and apple car play 
secondary source , fiio , coax out to helix 

helix pro mk2 dsp , with director 

tweeter amp , Sinfoni presto 50x2 
midrange amp , mosconi zero 3
mid bass /sub , mosconi as 200.4 

tweeters ? 
mids ?
midbass , stereo integrity tm mk3 6.5 
sub custom made stereo integrity 12 inch 

im in the testing stage of tweets and mids right now but i have my 
sinfoni tempo 10's the si m25 and some other choices im evaluating 
also i have my thesis 3.0 mids / si m3 as well 

ill post pics when i have some to put up !


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

In for this!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Waaaaiiiittttt.....whut? 

You already got rid of the BRZ?

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm, would be cool if the whole speaker setup was SI but don't blame you for using what suits your tastes best. Congrats on a nice new ride even though it wasn't in your plans.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Waaaaiiiittttt.....whut?
> 
> You already got rid of the BRZ?
> 
> Jay


It blew up. Subaru have a nightmare on their hands, they issued a recall, but the work they are doing as part of the recall is causing engines to go bang.

http://autospies.com/news/Scion-FR-...ic-Engine-Failures-After-Recall-Repair-98690/


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hmm, would be cool if the whole speaker setup was SI but don't blame you for using what suits your tastes best. Congrats on a nice new ride even though it wasn't in your plans.


i do have the si 3 way , just started testing them ..


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

chasingSQ said:


> well i just picked up this 2019 subaru sti sport pack , ive had the car for 3 days and im ready to start the new build !
> 
> parts list , as of now
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear about the BRZ, but I'm looking forward to this build. Good selection of gear to start with I'd say.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn, sucks about the BRZ, in for the new build


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, I’m sad about the BRZ as well......BUT......I’m super excited for Ian as he starts this new journey! This will be great! Get it done fast so we can all enjoy it for the meet (no pressure  - listen at me....I’ve had my car since October and haven’t started the install )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your other Subaru, any pictures or what’s the color of your 2019 Sti ?


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking forward to this build!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Subbed. As an '18 WRX owner, this pertains to me! My 3-way setup is with Audible Physics AR3-A and AR20 drivers, which I received from Richard when he was running AP drivers. I LOVE them, and they would remain a top recommendation if you could get your hands on them. Alternately, Stevens mid-tweet would be amazing. I love his SA6 woofer/tweeter setup, and with a mid it could be unstoppable. The efficiency alone makes them a superior option to many, if you are looking for that.


Sure hope the woes of the N/A FA20 engine don't trickle down to my engine. edit: just read the reasons...lol Toyota techs are using liquid RTV on an engine who's instructions say explicitly to not do that? Yeah, sign me up.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

all my wire and clv /mlv and other goodies showed up yesterday , tonight is the start ! pics up soon guys . the clock is started !


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

well i have over 100 pics to share , but imgur is being weird and wont load the pics , im about 60% done with the build now . hope to post up soon .


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

chasingSQ said:


> well i have over 100 pics to share , but imgur is being weird and wont load the pics , im about 60% done with the build now . hope to post up soon .


Looking forward to what you've done. 

I had forgot to mention the new *ARCO Exos & Stratos* components (based on the high-end Accuton drivers but specifically made for ICE use) when you were asking for suggestions earlier.

Here's a video from EMMA U.K. champion Peter Steinbacher of Pssound...


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Subbed. As an '18 WRX owner, this pertains to me!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Sure hope the woes of the N/A FA20 engine don't trickle down to my engine.


Ditto on all accounts!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> Looking forward to what you've done.
> 
> I had forgot to mention the new *ARCO Exos & Stratos* components (based on the high-end Accuton drivers but specifically made for ICE use) when you were asking for suggestions earlier.
> 
> Here's a video from EMMA U.K. champion Peter Steinbacher of Pssound...


yes the arco drivers are amazing ! i am friends with peter and we chat at least once a week , he has suggested them to me many times , but pricing right now is a little high . 
i found a tweet/mid combo that i think will be great for now , thanks for the suggestions


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

nyquistrate said:


> Ditto on all accounts!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


i think the fa issue in the brz was the fault of the tech or subaru with the procedure to "fix" the valve spring issue , but i really love the sti !


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Subd


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So got to hear this car. Stellar. I’m subbed. Let’s see it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Were you at the GGT meet on Cape Code recently? I don’t think I got the chance to hear your car. Sub’ed and waiting to see some pictures. Keep the pictures small though so they load quickly.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the opportunity to see and hear the car at the NCSQ Meet recently, and it was extremely impressive. Amazing that you were able to complete such a fantastic install in so short of a time period. 

Excellent equipment choices (I especially loved the Scan tweet + Sinfoni amp combo). The 10F’s are everything you had stated - I was dead wrong on those. And the TM65’s were extremely strong. 

Steve’s abbreviated tune brought out the best of the equipment choices, and certainly worked with the speaker locations you had chosen. I’m excited to see the final product once you have had time to complete the beauty panels. And I’m excited to hear it when you have had a chance to tweak the tune a bit more to your personal taste. You have an excellent ear to what reference sound is, and you can add that ‘spice’ to the tune to make it very lively and interesting. Well done with the vehicle choice, equipment choice, and install! And since it is your build thread, I think it is fine for you to load any size photos you want - I’ll look at them when connected to WiFi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, any size you want seems fine. I'm either on WiFi or using unlimited 4G. I would bet most people are on unlimited plans now too.

For some reason, I didn't listen to it, thinking he hadn't done the install yet. Ooops, my loss, apparently.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I listened to this car at the NCSQ meet and don't think I knew what any of the speakers were in it. I loved what I heard though and thought the sound as a whole was strong and accurate. Turns out Ian somehow got a pair of the venerable Scan 2904/6000 tweets out of Kirk's hands. That's why I liked the tweeters so much. One of my favorite tweeters ever. Then there was the midrange. Had a timbre that sounded familiar but couldn't put my finger on it. Turns out it was the tried and true Scan 10f. Then the midbass...well I was impressed and rightfully so. It was the new SI tm3 6". To round off the bottom end I thought he still had a gb12 in use. NOPE! Was an old RF sub that Alumapro apparently OEM'd for them. Overall I think this car will be hard to handle in the comp scene. No doubt it will be at or near the top of the list when it makes the rounds.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I had gotten the idea somewhere the 10F wasn’t so much of an output-capable driver.. This car and tune definitely fixed that perception. This car can really boogie, along with having stellar detail and tonality. Lovely at any volume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm curious as to how you progressed on this build. I have a 2019 WRX Limited with the HK sound system and AutoHarnessHouse is about the only place that claimed to have harnesses to help. Crutchfield said I would have to cut and splice, which I DO NOT want to do! Any luck on getting interface harnesses for yours?

Also, do you know what happens if I rip the Starlink box out? No one seems to be able to answer that question for me.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i just cut the harness and went hi level in to my helix for cd and radio , ect , i mostly listen to my dap , for real listening but it works .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

sooooo.. i have not updated this thread in a bit , mostly because i have not done much to the car untill the last few weeks , there is a bunch of changes in progress , i swapped the oem head out for a nice new kenwood hi-res unit , im building a new sub box for a single 15 inch sub , and swapping midbass back to my dyn esotar 650 that will be in the kicks ,and im using a new sub amp swapped to a helix splx , pics will be up soon . ian


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Any updates? None of the pics seem to work.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ok !! Well I guess it’s time to update this build lol it’s been awhile for sure
si i have done a lot of testing and upgrading components this year for sure 
i have added a new h/u ..
swapped the midbass to a set of AD esa bass drivers 
swapped the helix to a mini dsp 8/12 with dirac 
im running a new mid/tweet set , i swapped to the karma audio aspect 3 and allure tweeter 
i made new pillars and mid pods for the karma drivers ,


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

such a beautiful midbass driver, but those screws?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> such a beautiful midbass driver, but those screws?


i know !! these have been reinstalled new baffles and new hardware .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Pillars.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice updates, hope to catch up again sometime this year!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Nice updates, hope to catch up again sometime this year!


In mid-May! You have to keep encouraging him 

Fantastic updates - I’ve been getting occasional clues to what you have been on about, but it is cool to see it all together. I’m looking forward to my demo - especially of those excellent Karma drivers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Great work Ian! What 15 are you using? SQL15?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

hybridspl said:


> Great work Ian! What 15 are you using? SQL15?


I’m still using the sql 12 , for now


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Looking good man! Hope to get to hear it and catch up at Jason’s in May!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice looking build plans! I have a Zero 3 amp in 9/10 condition if you need one.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks ! i sold my zero 3 for the zapco sub amp im using now


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice build @chasingSQ


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks ,, its getting there ive changed a couple things in the last few weeks , i changed up the sub stage went with 3 10's in place of the single 12 , pretty interesting so far .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> thanks ,, its getting there ive changed a couple things in the last few weeks , i changed up the sub stage went with 3 10's in place of the single 12 , pretty interesting so far .


‘Interesting’ in which way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> ‘Interesting’ in which way?


Interesting in fitting groceries in the trunk 🤣


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> ‘Interesting’ in which way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In the way that using multiple drivers and maximizing cone area , and a ample power supply on tap = effortlessly efficiently driven sub stage . And I can also achieve what I’ve been talking about for a couple years if I want , mind numbing bass response if needed . I’m happy with it so far . I just sold my ad midbass drivers so I’ll be hunting for something in that area as well , I’m going to install my gb60 pair for a bit and see how that goes my search may just stop there . As far as losing room and adding weight , the new box is only an inch deeper than the old one and only weighs 6 pounds more . Plenty of trunk space left


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Perfect! I’m hoping to hear it!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

well folks . its time for a new ride yet again !! i ended up getting a great deal on a car that ive had my eye on for a long time , so the sti is gone , returned to stock and on its way to new owner . now to start a new thread on the new cars build


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

What'd ya get!?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

This little guy


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chasingSQ said:


> This little guy


Are you going to put the link here to the new thread......of course we also search once we know it is up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chasingSQ said:


> This little guy


I don't even know what that is.... It looks cool though.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Kia Stinger?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

nyquistrate said:


> Kia Stinger?


Yep.... I'd be curious how the Stinger drives compared to the STI. Both turbo sedans, I'd assume the STI handles better, but would guess the Stinger is no slouch either, especially if it has the V6.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

The Genesis brother to the Stinger is the G70. I test drove one when i was shopping for a stick shift vehicle. And the Genesis, to me, was lifeless as a stick car. However the amount of amenities, technologies and comfort was amazing. Definitely larger than the WRX/STI, but the Stinger is a different car to the Genesis. Imo it's geared to a sport sedan and with that v6 it ain't gonna be no slouch! Looking forward to the new build log, assuming there will be one!

Hmm, i wonder if op will be "chasing"a new avatar ? 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> Are you going to put the link here to the new thread......of course we also search once we know it is up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yes i will link the new thread


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

naiku said:


> Yep.... I'd be curious how the Stinger drives compared to the STI. Both turbo sedans, I'd assume the STI handles better, but would guess the Stinger is no slouch either, especially if it has the V6.


oddly enough the stinger will hand the sti its ass all day long , i love it !


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

chasingSQ said:


> oddly enough the stinger will hand the sti its ass all day long , i love it !


Nice. I bet in way more comfort as well. You also get the bonus with the Stinger of not many people really knowing what it is and the sleeper aspect.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

naiku said:


> Nice. I bet in way more comfort as well. You also get the bonus with the Stinger of not many people really knowing what it is and the sleeper aspect.


yes the stinger is very comfortable and a little more refined than the sti , having it be designed by a team from audi/bmw helps im sure i see lots of familiar components from the audi and bmw parts shelf , i love the v6 TT it has an amazing power band . but also refined when you want to just put around , im pretty happy with this purchase so far , for me thats saying a lot .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

2021 stinger gt build . lets see how this one goes !


2021 kia stinger gt rwd . i had a blast with my last build but it was time to move on , the sti was fun but lacked any bit of refinement i was used to from my mostly european history of cars . i wanted something fun but kinda refined , with a tunable chassis and a good base line of power and...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------

